# anyone in maine?



## hummingbird45 (Jun 10, 2009)

hi -
anyone in/near portland, maine? i am looking for one or two other people near portland who might be interested in doing the dr richards, overcoming social anxiety program together. i just got it but i'd like to find a couple people first before i start it. i was thinking it would be great to get together to talk about problems that might come up and to practice stuff. if anyone is interested, please contact me. 

i can help get a used/cheap copy of the program if you need it.


----------

